# Node 304 Case Airflow Optimization



## bim27142 (Sep 20, 2013)

I slightly modded my case, removed the side panel vents and replaced it instead with an acrylic sheet (plexi-glass) and had put some LED strip. I might just be the only one that is a fan of LED lights nowadays but I just like it (kinda personal taste) for some reason.

As a result, my temps slightly increased as well probably due to the removal of the side vents. For typical usage (browsing, music, etc...), it normalizes at around 40C for both mobo and CPU temps. At cold boot, it usually idles at 31C to 33C... which what I was getting as well when I was still using Define Mini (though of course that is not the comparison here since I am now using a smaller case).

Moving on, I am now thinking of how I can improve my temps... I was thinking of going back to air cooling rather than my H60 2013 (2 SP120 HPE fans). If my theory is correct, my LCS setup is the lone exhaust and based on the fans, have low airflow, thus hot air inside my case tend to get trapped inside thus a rise in overall temps.

Opinions are highly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## erocker (Sep 20, 2013)

I have the case and noticed slightly better temps with an air cooler compared to my H60. The H60 just seems to really restrict exhaust. With the side vent gone now, you may want a higher performing 140mm fan for the rear. It should help the two front 92 mm fans breathe in more air, and if not, you could replace those as well.

Also, does your PSU have a top/bottom fan and does the case still have the vent for it?


----------



## bim27142 (Sep 20, 2013)

Right...

I was thinking of replacing my cooler with Zalman 9900DF (since it matches my theme  ) and I think is pretty decent cooler as well in terms of performance... and then replace with Deep Cool UF140 and UF92... I find these fans quite OK and they are cheap, and again, matches my theme plus they are PWM's.

At this point, I don't see the value if getting the 92mm and 140mm Noctua's as they are expensive, non PWM, and performance with Deep Cool's is not way too far behind (at least based on the reviews I've read and the specs declared by each manufacturers).


----------



## bim27142 (Sep 20, 2013)

erocker said:


> Also, does your PSU have a top/bottom fan and does the case still have the vent for it?



I am using Seasonic X-560 and the fan is at the bottom, venting inside the case (though there is also a vent for the PSU side). I can't put the fan upwards as the modular cables will (it actually already have) conflict with my long GPU...


----------



## bim27142 (Sep 20, 2013)

Would that be a better option? I mean, front fan intakes, central fans for the CPU coolers for more airflow inside the case, and finally a 140mm exhaust that should pull hot air out of the case...


----------

